# How to record a church organ?



## Giscard Rasquin

Looks like I’ll be recording a church organ and could do with some tips. 


I would like to keep it as simple (and economic) as reasonably possible to get a decent sound. 

As I’m flying to my home-town to record, my initial idea is to bring my laptop with a portable usb powered sound card and rent some microphones when I get there. 

Would it suffice with two microphones? Which ones would you recommend? 
And what about their placement? Although I suppose this largely depends on the sonic characteristics of the church and the sound you’re going for, I’m wondering if there’s any proven setups to get that big church organ sound. 


Thanks!


----------



## Nils Neumann

I once sampled a church organ and can't stress enough to get as many mics as possible, (with very long cables!)
The thing is that with a close mic you get the detail of the Organ, but those deep pedals need a certain distance to unfold.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Thanks Nils! Good idea. Any suggestions on the microphones?

BTW: just saw your free organ link. Sounds amazing man! Will definitely be using that to mock-up


----------



## Nils Neumann

GuitarG said:


> Thanks Nils! Good idea. Any suggestions on the microphones?
> 
> BTW: just saw your free organ link. Sounds amazing man! Will definitely be using that to mock-up


Check out the free leeds town church organ, another great freebie.
We found some Neumann KM 185 laying around in the church (yes just laying around). And they 
ended up being the main mics for the library. But thats all I can recommend


----------



## CT

Are you sampling it, or recording a real performance?

If it's the latter, and you can only choose one perspective, I would say put as much distance between the microphones and the instrument as possible before losing clarity, unless you need a really upfront sound. Organs depend on the room even more than most other instruments. As far as height, start as close to level with the instrument as possible and adjust from there.

Like you said though, all very dependant on the size and shape of the room. And, I'm no expert in recording them, I'm just going by my experience with the instrument and how others have recorded it.

Another trick I remember hearing about, if you have a mic or two to spare, is to find a corner or alcove in the room that has interesting reflections happening. Recording that gives you some of that nice "wash."


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Nils Neumann said:


> Check out the free leeds town church organ, another great freebie.
> We found some Neumann KM 185 laying around in the church (yes just laying around). And they
> ended up being the main mics for the library. But thats all I can recommend



Yes, have that one as well. Like your sound more! Thanks for the mic suggestion



miket said:


> Are you sampling it, or recording a real performance?



It’s a performance. Thanks for the tip. I think I will try to make another visit beforehand and check the different placement options


----------



## Dietz

In case you're able to read German: That's a TMT-paper from Tonmeister Lasse Nipkow ("Silent Work" in Switzerland), covering his recording techniques in detail:

-> » Beitrag aus TMT Tagungsbericht (PDF, 14 S. / ISBN 978-3-9812830-3-7)


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Dietz said:


> In case you're able to read German: That's a TMT-paper from Tonmeister Lasse Nipkow ("Silent Work" in Switzerland), covering his recording techniques in detail:
> 
> -> » Beitrag aus TMT Tagungsbericht (PDF, 14 S. / ISBN 978-3-9812830-3-7)



Vielen dank! I’ll give it a try


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Noise is a huge problem with organs, starting with the pump, continuing with the heating/cooling system, and ending with traffic noise coming in through doors and windows. That may influence you toward closer micing.

Record a few minutes of tests going from very soft to very loud, then listen to those with very tight earphones in the quietest place you can find outside the organ room.

Try to get someone who can turn the numerous building fans off for brief periods. And of course record at least several minutes of room ambiance for later subtraction.


----------



## JohnG

GuitarG said:


> Would it suffice with two microphones? Which ones would you recommend?
> And what about their placement?



My two cents is that an organ needs space to "bloom," much like a brass section. Therefore, I'd get pretty far off. Recording close to the pipes will have the virtue of excluding other noise, but then one is also close to the mechanism of the organ, with all its squeaks and groans and -- all the crazy noises organs make.

Personally, I'd try to place the mics quite far away -- at least 30 feet. I would probably go even further away, realistically. Ideally, I'd put two pairs up, one a bit closer, one a bit further off, just in case you find, upon review, that one placement is better or a blend is ideal.

Think of the listening perspective of the congregation in a church. They are not all very close to the organ itself, but experience all the complicated reflections that a church typically produces. That's where I'd put the mics.


----------

